# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка > Мастерская в Память о Елене Кислициной >  "На радость малышам" -  страничка хорошего настроения от Кислициной Е.В. (авторские песни, стихи)

## Elen2

[IMG]http://s20.******info/1aa76c9878bcf8a66d0cd7f4c324fd3b.gif[/IMG]

*Девочки, дорогие, открыла темку "Стихи и песни"!!!

Рада вас приветствовать в своей теме.  Заходите!!*
[IMG]http://s10.******info/5b5de3aa40b68b7b4c022da1ef9537cc.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://s10.******info/8b812367d9cf6ee730aa3e837fdb74e9.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s3.******info/053ed0b0e5922f6b6b6501f422008db2.gif[/IMG]
*Содержание темы:* (начала редактировать 29.07.2019)
*Зима.*
1. Песня "Зима" муз.Д. Гордона сл Кислицина Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2478029
2. "Песенка лисичек"музыка Д. Краевого сл. Кислициной Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post3886558
3. стихи :В новогоднем лесу https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2492515
4. Зима новогодняя . муз.Я.Жабко  перевод на русск.яз Кислицина Е.В,перев. на укр.яз Т. Будюк-Талант https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4488502
5.Добрый Дед Мороз сл. и муз. Кислициной Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4499494
6. Танец Снегирей и рябинок  сл. Кислицина Е.В  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4499509
7. "Пляска со снежками",авторская,для детей 2-3 лет.Музыка Льва -Компанейца. сл. Кислициной Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4499584
8. Танец новогодних игрушек сл. Кислициной Е.В. муз. Лысенко https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4504189
9. Хоровод ЕЛОЧКА  сл. и муз. Кислициной Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4506007


*Весна*
1. Мелодикломация "Поющий лес " https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4382342
*8 марта .*
2.*Оркестр на 8 марта. сл. Кислициной Е.В., Музыка И. Штрауса. «Полька -Анна» ,Озвучила Ксюша* 
*Текст на русском и украинском языках* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5311691
русский https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post3918946
на укр.яз https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post3919299
3.Ноты  песен на украинском языке про маму и весну https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4556810
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4565531
4.ЧАСТУШКИ ДЛЯ ПАП ОТ Т. КИРЕЕВОЙ. 
Редакция частушек для мам от Кислициной Е.В. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5146885
5. Перевод песни НА РУССКИЙ ЯЗ.Кислицина  Е.В   муз. Лысенко  мАМИНО СОЛНЫШКО https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5166351
6. НА РАКЕТЕ ПОЛЕТИМ сл. Кислициной Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5199105
7. Игра-считалка к Пасхе ЧТО В КОРЗИНОЧКЕ ЛЕЖИТ ? РУССК. ТЕКСТ КИСЛИЦИНА Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5200002





Сценка ""Как поздравим маму? https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4411830

*Выпускной*
1.Переделка на тему "Школа",у меня приезжают на выпускной артисты и первой выступает Елка(так захотели дети)
сл. Кислициной Е. В.
Подтекстовка "Скоро в школу" (на мелодию песни Елка – Прованс .)https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4005072
2.Вторым артистом решила сделать Серегу с его "Черным бумером"
Первый куплет не переделывала, он ,мне кажется ,как раз в тему, а второй пререписала.
сл. Кислициной Е. В. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4005096
3*. Песня-Поздравление малышей выпускникам. минус и ноты
Сл. и муз. Кислициной Е. В.,перевод на укр. яз. Svetikovazp-Светлана *  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4029669
4.Приезд знаменитостей на выпускной в детском саду. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4062254
5. ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ ВАЛЬС сл Кислициной Е.В перевод Будюк Т.И исп. Юля Нагорная https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5204284
6. Прощальная автор укр. текста Таушан Елена,перевод на русский яз. Кислицина Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5208800


*Лето*
1. Песня о Теплодаре (День города) https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4047623
2.Поздравление городу от малышей.(на мелодию песни «Антошка»)Сл. Кислициной Е. В. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4382186
3. Хоровод "Что ты мне подаришь, лето?" муз. Злотника сл. Кислициной Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4398626
перевод на укр.яз  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4398770
4. "Летний хоровод" Кислицина Е.В  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4398657
укр.текст и плюс https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5203447
5. Песня о Теплодаре.(На мелодию «Голубой вагон») https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4399870
6. песня ЛЕТО-ЭТО КРАСОТА сл. Кислициной Е.В муз. Пинегина  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5201513
7. Танцевальная разминка для малышей  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5227896

*Осень*

1. хоровод "Листики- кораблики" https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4426016
ЧОВНИКИ-ЛИСТОЧКИ  исп.Юля Нагорная видео Оля  Беляева https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5232905
2. Осенняя песня сл. и муз. Кислициной Е.В  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4450113
3.ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ К ДНЮ ПОЖИЛОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА 
Переделка песни «Московские окна» от Лолы Исмаиловой для Леночки Кислициной https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4894659
Перевод на украинский язык Татьяны Будюк - Талант
4. Физкульминутка ОСЕННИЕ ЛИСТОЧКИ  сл. и муз Кислицина Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4510248
укр.вариант https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4683011
5.Перевод песни Н. Май ДОЖДИК https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4672875
украинский плюсик https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4891642
видео от автора https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5062329
6. СНОВА ОСЕНЬ сл. Кислициной Е.В муз. А. Петряшевой. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4680929
7. ТАНЕЦ ГРИБОЧКОВ муз. Будюк Т.И. ,сл.Кислицинной Е.В исп. Оля. Талантhttps://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4681529
8. ПОДТЕКСТОВКА НА дЕНЬ ДОШКОЛЬНИКА  "Желаю" русск.текст Кислицина Е.В. укр.перевод Будюк Т.И https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4697475


*Песни и подтекстовки,переводы :*
1.Подтекстовка на конкурс поваров «История любви». сл. Кислициной Е. В. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4047625
2. Подтекстовка на конкурс супер-бабушка Ах, какая женщина.сл. Кислициной Е.В. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4047628
3.Подтекстовки на  юбилей детского сада https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4047635
4. подтекстовка "Что такое детский сад?" https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4400016
5. Песенка -разминка "Звуки" муз. И. Дунаевского  сл. Кислициной Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4422145
Видео и укр.напевка от Юли Нагорной https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5232501
6.Упражнение -приветствие «Мы начнем»Для детей 4-6 лет https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4429232
ПОЧНЕМО переклад Будюк Т.И https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5225826
Исполняет Ксюша Вдовиченко https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5231815
7. Озвучка игры  аЙ ДА,бАБУШКА ЯГА https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4765624
8. пЕСНЯ ДЕДУЛЯ И БАБУЛЯ Перевод на русский язык Кислицина Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4892112
9. ПЕРЕВОД НА РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК Студия Зорепад ,песння  МАМА И Я https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5095092
10*. Игра с мишкой* автор слов Кислицина Е.В ,исп. Т. Шевелева https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5147315
11. песенка-будилка БУДИЛКА  сл. Кислициной Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5226270
12. Игра Мари -Марины "Цыплята и ворона" ,редакция и укороч. вариант Кислицина Е.В https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5233243
13. зарядка  для  малышек "Солнечная песенка" сл. Кислициной Е.В
Для детей 2-3 лет https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5234375

----------

alenuyshka (18.09.2020), Irina61 (29.07.2019), larisakoly (13.09.2019), Алусик (30.10.2017), БАЛДЖИ (09.10.2018), Лилия60 (23.08.2020), Татьяна Алексеева (10.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Помните  песню Натальи Могилевской и Дмитрия Гордона  "Зима"  (ой зима , ты моя ,зима.И молюсь я на лучик солнца, шапки снежные на домах  и замерзла вода в колодцах.......здравствуй плюшевый мой медведь, ты вернулся.....)
 + и - к песне Могилевской и Гордона "Зима"


*Новогодняя подтекстовка.*
*"Зима"*
Сл.Е.В. Кислициной
Минус к песне 
Понизить -повысить можно здесь http://x-minus.me/track/10172/зима

1.Ах , зима ты моя, зима,
  Ветер кружит снежинок стаю,
  А метелица в жемчуга,
  Все окутала ,прилетая.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Maria-- (18.02.2019), mria67mria67 (09.07.2019), Simpatia59 (24.08.2019), sunia67 (07.06.2018), svetlask8 (03.03.2020), Алусик (03.11.2017), Варшава (09.08.2018), Гульниза (25.11.2020), Татьяна Алексеева (10.01.2020), Эмилия я (18.10.2022), ЭМПАТИЯ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

одно из первых моих стихотворений про волков - 
*В новогоднем лесу.*

В мороз трескучий возле елки
Собрались в стаю злые волки,
Они не знали,что вот-вот
Придет к нам в гости Новый год.
А Дед Мороз украсил елку,
Всю белым инеем укрыл,
А на вершину ,как корону
Сосульку на иголки нацепил.
Вдруг оробели злые волки,
Увидев елочку- красу
И весь лесной народ сегодня
Встречает Новый год в лесу.

----------

svetlask8 (03.03.2020), taliyas (18.03.2020), Алусик (30.10.2017), Татьяна Алексеева (10.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,хочу вас познакомить с новой своей песней "Песенка лисичек"*музыка Д. Краевого.[IMG]http://s20.******info/7f9fadf270d4f0360a9f3de614970c26.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s15.******info/4b41e393be536651fdb106eb488a2df6.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s20.******info/7f9fadf270d4f0360a9f3de614970c26.gif[/IMG]
_Текст на русском языке,перевод от Т. Талант -Будюк на  украинском языке и минус.
Забыла сказать , что наушников нет с микрофоном  ,пою сама.Это репетиционный вариант. Но во всяком случае все понятно. В минусе нет мелодии._



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**







**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Denus 111 (10.04.2021), elis673 (08.08.2020), s-belarus (13.07.2020), Simpatia59 (24.08.2019), svetlask8 (03.03.2020), Абигаль (11.09.2019), Зиля 6 (15.08.2019), красавишна (15.11.2021), маэстр (17.11.2019), Музаири (18.08.2019), Наталі (20.01.2016), Ольгадайченко (03.09.2018), Эмилия я (18.10.2022), ЭМПАТИЯ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, на 8 марта написала  слова песенки "Для оркестра".*



*Песенка для оркестра на 8 марта.*

_Сл. Кислициной Елены Владимировны_
*Вступать на каждую музыкальную фразу(по 4 строчки)*
_Вступление:_
*Дети поют:*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Плюс -минус и видео выставлено здесь* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5311691

----------

echeva (19.07.2020), elis673 (08.08.2020), kievkids (23.02.2017), svetlask8 (03.03.2020), taliyas (18.03.2020), Гаяник (20.09.2018), Зиля 6 (15.08.2019), Ремзия (17.05.2022)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, на 8 марта написала  слова песенки "Для оркестра".



*Песенка для оркестра на 8 марта.*
_Сл. Кислициной Елены Владимировны_

*Перевод на укр.язык: Татьяна Талант*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Перевод  песни Svetikovazp – Светлана.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

1milenka37 (19.09.2019), SSVETLANA (14.01.2016), svetlask8 (03.03.2020), Алусик (30.10.2017), Наталі (20.01.2016), сашэ (09.02.2020), Светильник1975 (28.02.2019)

----------


## Elen2

_ Переделка на тему "Школа",у меня приезжают на выпускной   артисты и первой выступает Елка(так захотели дети)_
*сл. Кислициной Е. В.*
*Подтекстовка "Скоро в школу"* (на мелодию песни Елка – Прованс .)


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




ЕЛКА-ПРОВАНС ( плюс, и минус оригинал) - https://minus1.ru/songs/елка-прованс

----------

elis673 (08.08.2020), svetlask8 (03.03.2020), Зиля 6 (15.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

[B]Вторым  артистом решила сделать Серегу с его "Черным бумером"
_Первый куплет  не переделывала, он ,мне кажется ,как раз в тему, а  второй пререписала._
*сл. Кислициной Е. В.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


минус  -  http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...7e31473cc1c18a

----------

elis673 (08.08.2020), svetlask8 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, когда -то давно писала малышкам  поздравление для выпускников.Выставляю.


*Поздравление   малышей  выпускникам.* *минус и ноты*
*Сл. и муз. Кислициной Е. В.*




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Спасибо Виталику огромное, вот фонограмма к песенке.*
*
Перевод на украинский язык  сделала Svetikovazp-Светлана из Запорожья.
Спасибо огромное!*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



 Минус и ноты  -   



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

echeva (19.07.2020), elis673 (08.08.2020), elsor (28.12.2018), orlova (16.03.2017), SSVETLANA (14.01.2016), svetlask8 (03.03.2020), Zhanochka14 (02.02.2020), Венерочка (18.04.2016), Драгметал (13.01.2020), Зиля 6 (15.08.2019), Ксения Борисовна (29.08.2019), Наталі (20.01.2016), словяночка (01.04.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*         Слова подтекстовки писала на День города,пару лет назад.    *  
*  Песня о Теплодаре.*(На мелодию «Голубой вагон»)
_  сл. Кислициной Е. В._
Если настроенья почему – то нет,
Если загрустилось мне опять,
Я беру друзей  с собой и вместе мы,
Все идем по городу гулять.
              Пр-в:
В городе, в городе  
Жизнь всегда бьет  ключом,
Некогда городу нашему скучать.
Здорово , здорово и тоска нипочем.
Все мне о городе хочется узнать.

Полевою улицу назвали вдруг,
Энергетиков проспект у нас.
Почему никак я не пойму,
Может подрасту и разберусь.

Любим Теплодар мы всей своей душой,
Городу сегодня двадцать пять.
Пусть цветет , растет и будет он большой,
Что еще мы можем пожелать?

 Минус - http://x-minus.me/track/287137/голубой-вагон

----------

svetlask8 (03.03.2020), сашэ (09.02.2020)

----------


## Elen2

А слова этой подтекстовки писала для нашего повара на какой-то конкурс:

*Песня  «История любви».*
Музыка Ф. Лея (Франция) 
Слова К. Сигмэна, русский текст М. Подберезского
_сл. Кислициной Е. В._
Поют все:
   Как ,с чего начать ее историю,
   Чтоб вновь не повторять
   Слова знакомые,
   Чтоб людям дать понять:
   Рассказ наш истина,
   Нам нечего терять.
   С чего начать?

   Двадцать долгих лет
   Мы знаем Анну и добрее ее нет.
   Умеет многое: готовить , стричь и шить.
   Детей любить и преданно дружить.
   Как объяснить? Без слов , без фраз,
   К которым слух привык.
   Детсад у нас – не то , что у других
   И наш рассказ взят не из книг.

     Говорит Анна:
  История моя – не за строкой строка, все-
  Мой муж и я и верные друзья,
  И двое сыновей на нас двоих.

  Началась давно моя история,
  Но знаю я одно,
  Пусть дни уходят безвозвратно-
  Все равно я каждый день и час,
  Что жить здесь суждено-
  Люблю всех вас!

 Расскажу я вам, что родилась я и училась , и жила,
 И молодость шальную я там провела
 В горах Эльбруса , где течет река Кубань
 Там поняла!

  Чтобы лучше жить: учиться надо и работать, и дружить,
  В торговом техникуме знанья получать,
  Достигнуто там много, чтобы просто жить.
  Так просто жить!
Минус   https://b-track.com/track/ф-лей-история-любви-160199

----------

svetlask8 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Писала эту песню для нашего  завхоза , на конкурс "Супер -бабушка"*

*   Ах, какая женщина.*сл. Кислициной Е.В.
1.  Пролетели быстро годы,
     Унося с собой невзгоды,
     Стали мы мудрей и старше.
    Мы сегодня в этом зале
    Вам Марину представляем
    И победы ей желаем.
    Так само случилось вдруг
    И слова сорвались с губ:
    «Я иду на этот  конкурс!»
                Пр-в:
Ах, какая бабушка, какая бабушка,
Всем такую!
2. Пол не чуя под собою,
    Между небом и землею –
    Танец быстро разучила.
    «Супер – бабушки » не просто конкурс-
    Это ведь серьезно,
    Ну и мы помочь решили.
    Хороша Марина наша 
    И поет она  и пляшет,
    Очень много в ней талантов.
              Пр-в:

минус  http://x-minus.me/track/255646/ах-какая-женщина-10

----------

svetlask8 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Детский сад „Радуга”
Музыкальный   материал к  празднику  :
  «  ДЕНЬ  РОЖДЕНИЯ ДЕТСКОГО САДА»    
                     (20   лет)
*автор подтекстовок:  музыкальный  работник  Кислицина Е . В.*
                  Теплодар   2004 г.[/I][/B]
*1. «Пригласите даму танцевать» А. Пугачева.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*2. «Дорогие мои старики».*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Песня «Ягода малина»3.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*4.»А где мне взять такую песню?»*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*«За милых дам».*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*6.»Песенка о хорошем настроении».*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*7.»Погода в доме»*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*8.»ЛЮБИМАЯ МОЯ»*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*9.»Очарована,околдована»*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*10.Джо Дассен.»Слова любви»*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*11.Песня «Август»(медики).*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*12.Воспитатели-прачкам «Последний бой».*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




!№13.Повара:

*Песня «Не могу я тебе в день рождения»*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*14.Муз. руководитель:*
Что тебе подарить милый сад дорогой?


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*15.»Жалейка».*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*16.Песня»Здесь живут мои друзья»*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*17.Песня « Я люблю тебя до слез» А.Серого*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*18.Песня  «Не слышны в саду даже шорохи».*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elis673 (08.08.2020), sunia67 (07.06.2018), svetlask8 (03.03.2020), Ладога (25.06.2016), сашэ (09.02.2020)

----------


## Elen2

[B]*Эти подтекстовки написала  в 2006 году.Использовала несколько раз   ,проходили на "ура!".Каждую подтекстовку делала ,как отдельную инсценировку.Приезд знаменитостей на выпускной.*
_сл. Кислицина Е.В._ 
*  «Головоломка» исп- ль Жасмин* 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*«Кабриолет » исп –ль Успенская*
_  Идет по залу,за ней водитель везет большую машину на веревочке _  
* сл. Кислицина Е. В.  *  


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*«Шоколадный заяц»исп - ль Пьер Нарцисс    *  
*сл.Кислицина Е.В.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*      Большой бакс.*"Если с другом вышел в путь"
*сл. Кислициной Е.В.*
(дать в руки доллары)


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*«Мечта»ис-ли Распутина и Киркоров.         *  
_Сл. Кислициной Е.В._


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Вelle.*
(исп. 3 мальчика )
*сл. Кислициной Е.В.*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elis673 (08.08.2020), svetlask8 (03.03.2020), Арина42 (23.03.2020)

----------


## Дивинская Мила

Лена, поздравляю с открытием твоей мастерской, удачи тебе и новых идей!!! НО, название темы  "На радість малюкам" на укр тебя обязывает делать перевод на укр, чему мы будем очень рады. 
Я согласна с Оксаной, на Осень червячки будут очень актуальны, если бы купить готовых... А шить мне слабо...

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Исполняет песню Юлия Селиверстова


Как интересно на русском звучит!  Очень красиво!!! Спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019), Безрукова (03.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Пасибки за песню!





> Как интересно на русском звучит!  Очень красиво!!! Спасибо!


Рада,что  вам понравилось.
[IMG]http://s14.******info/b6b485d574ab699e1f14826fd1d39634.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Nata S

> Да-да-да! Мне это приветствие тоже очень нравиться.
> Перевела и пою с детками тоже.


Мне тоже, спасибо!!! И за перевод тоже!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## Nata S

> Получилось просто замечательно.


Действительно красиво!!! Спасибо.

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,еще в  прошлом году написала *осеннюю физкульминутку "Осенние листочки"*[IMG]http://s17.******info/3b82cdd3b73eef426539eed1b5db7b3e.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s17.******info/e6027b28a674a1f3bced4714e4f8d6ad.gif[/IMG]
.Можно в принципе использовать ,как   упражнение,но быстровато будет.
все ждала ,когда Танюшка-Талант с Олечкой освободятся от работы и сделают минус и плюсик.
*Танечка,подружка спасибо огромное,а Оленьку поцелуй.*
Украиночки, плюс на украинском языке выставлю сегодня ,чуть позже,он у меня на работе.
в папке (слова на русском,украинском языках,плюс и 3 минуса в разных тональностях)


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

fatinija (15.04.2016), kri (24.07.2019), laratet (10.12.2015), Rita03 (24.11.2016), Зиля 6 (16.08.2019), Наталі (20.01.2016)

----------


## Маргошик68

Спасибо, Леночка! :Yes4:  И Танюшка спасибо,  и Олечке отличный творческое трио!!! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## Nata S

> все ждала ,когда Танюшка-Талант с Олечкой освободятся от работы и сделают минус и плюсик.


Елена Владимировна, спасибочки большое!!!  :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

> Девочки,еще в  прошлом году написала осеннюю физкульминутку "Осенние листочки"


Ещё успеваем, осень впереди, вот сообщение допишу, всё синенькое станет видимым и ознакомлюсь, авансом благодарность, уверена, что в работе обязательно пригодится!

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки,украиночки,выставляю украинский плюсик .Исполняет Оленька-Талант.*




> Девочки,еще в  прошлом году написала осеннюю физкульминутку "Осенние листочки"




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

--Ксения-- (11.12.2015), fatinija (15.04.2016), kri (24.07.2019), laratet (10.12.2015), na4a (19.11.2016), Венерочка (18.04.2016), Зиля 6 (16.08.2019), ПТАШЕЧКА (17.09.2019)

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

Леночка, физминутка получилась очень красивая  !!!! Спасибо огромное!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## Лильчик

> осеннюю физкульминутку "Осенние листочки


Да, физкультминутка, суперовая!

 Спасибо огромное!

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, физминутка получилась очень красивая  !!!! Спасибо огромное!!!!!!





> Да, физкультминутка, суперовая!


Рада,что вам понравилась физкультминутка,девочки.

----------


## lolu66

> Исполняет Оленька-Талант.


Спасибо огромное!!!!!!


[IMG]http://*********org/3884900m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## liybliana

суперски классная физкультминутка!!!

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Девочки,украиночки,выставляю украинский плюсик .Исполняет Оленька-Талант.


Умничка! Татьяна,дите ТАЛАНТОМ явно в маму пошло! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## leonora_

> Танец новогодних игрушек. 
> сл. Кислицина Е.В.,исполняет Юлия Селиверстова, минус Татьяна Будюк-Талант

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## sima

Леночка, спасибо за материалы! У тебя, как в Греции, все есть! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

Спасибо большое за обезьянью кричалку )) -очень своевременно  :Ok:  
И  за песенки Елочка и Добрый Дед Мороз -благодарю от всей души !!!

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## t.chernetskaia

> Елочка. сл и муз Кислициной Е.В.
> минус Татьяна Талант-Будюк





> Танец новогодних игрушек. 
> сл. Кислицина Е.В.,исполняет Юлия Селиверстова, минус Татьяна Будюк-Талант





> песня "Добрый Дед Мороз" для старших
> сл. и муз Кислициной Е.В.
> В папке минус от Танюши -Талант,ноты и слова.





> Кричалка «Год обезьяны к нам идет»


Леночка,спасибо большое за такое множество ценного материала! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## Chingachpuk

> Для укриночек перевод
> 
> Кричалка «Год обезьяны к нам идет»
> Автор Кислицина Е.В.,перевод на укр. язык Татьяна Чернецкая
> 
> 
> Білий сніг іде,кружляє
> Новий	рік до нас веде
> Хто там голосно сміється	Всі:
> ...


Спасибочки!!!!

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Kolpachiha

_Леночка, Танюшка,_
[img]http://*********su/6485062.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## Ольга Ромова

Здравствуйте, Леночка, спасибо огромное за чудесные искорки - помогалочки к Новому году!

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## maksun79

Заглянула к Вам в гости и не хочется уходить! Столько всего интересного!!!

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

*ЛЕНЧИК,ДОРОГАЯ,КАКАЯ ТЫ УМНИЧКА!!! СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## Nich Tanya

> «Мы начнем»


Елена, ваше приветствие с детьми в начале занятия просто супер!!!!  :Tender:

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## Sofuschka

Спасибо Вам большое за приветствие "Мы начнем". Очень понравилось. Возьму в работу.

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## varvara7371

[QUOTE=Elen2;4899834]*упражнение- приветствие `Мы начнем`,можно использовать в начале музыкального занятия. 
Упражнение -приветствие 
«Мы начнем»* 

Для детей 4-6 лет 


 Спасибо за приветствие. Очень нужны для  детей такие  завлекалочки.

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## Алена43

> Елочка. сл и муз Кислициной Е.В.





> Песня "Зима новогодняя"
> 
> 
> Перевод Кислициной Е.В.





> песня "Добрый Дед Мороз"


Леночка! Спасибо огромное за ваше творчество! Здоровья вам и успехов!!!

----------

Elen2 (10.08.2019)

----------


## Ладога

> Девочки,кто-то просил новогоднее оформление.вот что мне понравилось в этом году.
> 
> http://yadi.sk/d/stT_8QVR1JEcr


 *Леночка! Большое спасибо! Мне очень понравились деревья со снежками!*

----------

Олег Лекарь (22.04.2016)

----------


## Angelino4ka

Большое спасибо за Ваши творения! Успехов Вам везде и во всём!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Татиана 65

> Песенка "Звуки".


Лена, спасибо за чудесную разминку! Для моих непоседливых детей логопедических групп это настоящий подарок! 

[img]http://*********ru/10496944.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (16.07.2016), larisakoly (18.08.2017), Светлана Богатырева (12.08.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Песенка- разминка « Звуки»


Замечательная разминочка, детки очень любят такие песенки подражалочки, будем разминаться на занятиях.



> песня `Снова осень` сл. Кислициной Е.В. для детей средней группы 
> [it]аранжировка и перевод на укр.яз. Татьяны Талант (Будюк)
> исп. Оленька Талант (русский и украинский плюсик)[/it]


Спасибо за  осеннюю песенку, очень красивая, мелодичная.

----------

Elen2 (16.07.2016)

----------


## Sofuschka

Спасибо Вам огромное за такие очаровательные песенки-разминки.

----------

Elen2 (16.07.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

[img]http://*********ru/10520369.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (16.07.2016)

----------


## ivano

:Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34: 
Леночка,спасибо огромное за песни !!!!!

----------

Elen2 (16.07.2016)

----------


## Note

> Песня "Листики-кораблики"


Лена, спасибо за чудесную песенку.

----------

Elen2 (17.07.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, спасибо за чудесную песенку.


На здоровье. 
*Девочки-украинки .Забыла написать. Там в тексте  ниже есть Танюшкин перевод на украинский язык.*

Исполняет Юля Нагорная ,видео от Оли Беляевой

----------

Danon (01.08.2016), elenaSneg (20.07.2016), IrenIren (17.09.2019), larisakoly (03.07.2017), lipa29 (27.07.2016), Note (17.07.2016), poi2 (04.09.2019), Raisa Vayner (27.08.2016), strelka_64 (18.07.2016), SVETLANA_NV (08.08.2016), TaniaCeluiko (29.07.2016), tatjan60 (08.08.2016), Борковская Н (13.08.2016), Валентина Андреева (30.11.2016), Езовских (25.07.2016), касяна (26.09.2019), Ксения Борисовна (29.08.2019), лариса61 (20.07.2016), мира (23.08.2020), Ольга2011 (06.08.2016), Олюр (13.07.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Увидела танец деток Олечки Авдеевой под мою песню .Я задумывала ,как хоровод, а Оля увидела ,как веселый танец.

----------

barbara11 (07.10.2016), Danon (01.08.2016), dasha_bene (15.08.2016), fatinija (25.07.2016), IrenIren (17.09.2019), ivano (18.07.2016), julchonoc (19.07.2016), krinka (07.10.2018), kyznechik (28.09.2016), lalanya (08.08.2016), larisakoly (03.07.2017), maksun79 (08.09.2016), MARINA MILANICH (11.08.2016), mswetlana23 (17.08.2016), Note (17.07.2016), Olga Beliaeva (18.07.2016), poi2 (04.09.2019), strelka_64 (18.07.2016), SVETLANA_NV (08.08.2016), TaniaCeluiko (29.07.2016), Валентина Андреева (30.11.2016), валиан (13.10.2017), Валя Муза (23.07.2016), Венерочка (23.07.2016), ВИОЛA (23.10.2016), Езовских (25.07.2016), ИннаНичога (20.07.2016), Ладога (17.07.2016), лариса61 (20.07.2016), мира (01.09.2016), Наталі (06.03.2017), Нина28М (23.10.2019), Ольга2011 (06.08.2016), Ольгадайченко (08.09.2018), Олюр (13.07.2017), Светлана Богатырева (12.08.2016)

----------


## Sofuschka

Спасибо за замечательную песенку.  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (18.07.2016)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> *песня `Снова осень` сл. Кислициной Е.В. для детей средней группы* 
> [it]аранжировка и перевод на укр.яз. Татьяны Талант (Будюк)
> исп. Оленька Талант (русский и украинский плюсик)[/it]
> Песенка- разминка « Звуки»


Прекрасные песенки!

----------

Elen2 (18.07.2016), Олюр (13.07.2017)

----------


## юла81

СПАСИБО! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Elen2 (18.07.2016)

----------


## strelka_64

> Песня "Листики-кораблики" 
> сл. и муз. Кислициной Е.В.
> фонограмма и перевод ТатьяныТалант-Будюк
> исполняет Юлия Селиверстова
> В архиве + ,-,текст и ноты


Леночка, спасибо за песенку замечательную! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (18.07.2016), Ксения Борисовна (29.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо за замечательную песенку.





> Лена, спасибо за чудесную песенку.





> Прекрасные песенки!





> СПАСИБО!





> Леночка, спасибо за песенку замечательную!


Девочки, на здоровье. Пойте с детками.

----------

MARINA MILANICH (11.08.2016)

----------


## Elen2

[q=Мари...] Можно поиграть с вороной...
 Используя песенку «Во дворе на солнышке». сл. и муз. Л.Раздобариной, *слепила игру ` ЦЫПЛЯТА и ВОРОНА`*
Http://cloud.mail.ru/public/AWza/adgsnu8hM 
[sz=14]Во дворе на солнышке желто –золотистые, 
Бегают цыплята - перышки пушистые. 
Мы – веселые цыплята, очень любим поиграть, 
Разбегаемся по грядкам, нас попробуй сосчитать. 

Любят прятаться цыплята в зарослях густой травы. 
В одуванчиках, ромашках перышки их не видны. 
Мы – веселые цыплята, очень любим поиграть, 
Разбегаемся по грядкам, нас попробуй сосчитать. 

-Тут ворона прилетела. - Кар-р! На забор зеленый села. - Кар-р-р! Окраской – сероватая, Крикунья хрипловатая – 
Я известная персона. Меня узнали ? Я – ворона! 
-Цыплят увидала. - Кар-р-р-р! -И ловить их стала. - Кар-р-р-р![/sz]

[/q]
_
Мариночка, очень понравилась Ваша игра и тема последних занятий у меня то `Курочка`, то `Цыплята`, но для малышек очень много слов и у цыплят , и у вороны.Пожалуйста,не сердитесь.Я чуточку отредактировала вашу игру и сделала ее покороче._
*Игра `Цыплята и ворона`( короче) ,автор Мари-Марина* 

 (редакция Кислицина Е.В)



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Akat1954 (02.09.2016), Angelino4ka (22.08.2016), elsor (22.11.2019), futnik (22.07.2016), ivano (22.07.2016), larisakoly (03.07.2017), mria67mria67 (09.10.2020), natali64 (19.08.2017), olga71 (08.02.2021), Raisa Vayner (27.08.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (20.07.2016), tatjan60 (08.08.2016), Борковская Н (13.08.2016), Валентина Андреева (30.11.2016), валиан (13.10.2017), Дзюбкина (04.09.2016), Езовских (25.07.2016), Екатерина Шваб (06.01.2020), Зиля 6 (15.08.2019), ИяНаталия (29.07.2016), Ладога (20.07.2016), лариса61 (20.07.2016), Лорис (19.07.2016), лядова (15.11.2016), светlana (15.09.2016), Фа-Соль (09.05.2022), ЮЛилиана (20.07.2016)

----------


## лариса61

Леночка, спасибо за игру "Цыплята и ворона"! Спасибо за листики! Будем петь и играть!

----------

Elen2 (20.07.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

> "Я вновь на сцене"


Спасибо, Леночка за чудесные песенки!  :Tender:  С Вашего разрешения унесу, для выпускного прекрасный номер!!!  :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (18.02.2017), Natalya52 (26.01.2019), Tetiana t (06.09.2019)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Я уже спрашивала,Ирина Викторовна Муза дала минус(Спасибо ,Ирише огромное) и никто не отозвался про автора.


Ленусь, так это Лысенко.

----------

Elen2 (18.02.2017), Tetiana t (06.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Ленусь, так это Лысенко.


Спасибо ,Ириша. Кто бы сомневался? Как не попросят перевести- это  песня Лысенко.Хорошие у него песни.

----------

Tetiana t (06.09.2019)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Сегодня увидела видео у Оли в теме


Мои тоже ее поют, спасибо, Оленька, за клип!

----------

Elen2 (19.02.2017), Olga Beliaeva (19.02.2017)

----------


## Valenta

ЛЕНА, присоединяюсь а с большим удовольствием к спасибкам за песенки!!!! Конфетки!!! :Ok:  СПАСИБО!

----------

Elen2 (27.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за перевод! Классная песенка! Присоединяюсь к твоей просьбе, может кто знает автора? Пожалуйста!





> Леночка, класс песенка





> Леночка,спасибо !





> Спасибо, Леночка за чудесные песенки!  С Вашего разрешения унесу, для выпускного прекрасный номер!!!





> Спасибо Вам большое!!





> Мои тоже ее поют, спасибо, Оленька, за клип!





> Дуже дякую за вашу працю!





> Спасибо, Леночка, за очередное ЧУДО!





> Леночка, и я с большим удовольствием присоединяюсь ко всем словам благодарности!!!! В Вашем домике очень уютно!!!!

----------

Tetiana t (06.09.2019), ИннаНичога (04.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо за разнообразие Ваших придумок!





> Дякую Вам за творчість,за щирість!





> Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!





> В нас на форумі так швидко організовуються такі класні , креативні тендеми, Класно, що є форум і поєднує спільних за духом людей, таких креативних та працелюбних . Дякуємо ВАМ!!!





> ЛЕНОЧКА! СПАСИБО! 
> Отличная песенка. На выпуск обязательно возьму.

----------

Natalya52 (26.01.2019), Tetiana t (06.09.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Понравилась музыка Л. Роздабариной
*Песня "На ракете  полетим".*

_сл. Кислициной Е.В._
 (3-й куплет  нашла в загадках,но он мне очень понравился и лег на музыку идеально,подредактировала и включила в песню)
На ракете полетим



Если очень захотеть,
Можно к звездам полететь.
Жителям  других планет,
Передать с Земли привет.




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**






Песня тематическая. Если честно,я ее писала для малышек. 5 куплетов не осилили,а три поем с малышами 2-4 года, тем более тема у нас транспорт.

*плюсик песни "На ракете  полетим".исполняет Ксюша Вдовиченко*

 Минус 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




 Плюс  

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

aniram23 (09.03.2018), elen82 (12.03.2017), elenaSneg (12.03.2017), Elenochka G. (03.02.2019), fatinija (19.03.2017), forel (12.03.2017), gali (02.12.2018), Irina61 (10.04.2021), Kisegs (25.03.2018), larisakoly (12.03.2017), lenik (27.03.2017), linker_59 (14.04.2019), lipa29 (31.03.2017), ludmila_zub (13.04.2017), luisa (15.10.2017), m-diana-2007 (22.01.2018), marih (12.03.2017), maryana (01.08.2017), mia10 (12.03.2017), mila110153 (12.03.2017), mishel61 (12.03.2017), mochalova19 (13.03.2017), natali64 (22.08.2017), Natallive (11.03.2019), Natalya52 (26.01.2019), strelka_64 (11.03.2017), ttanya (12.03.2017), vetlost (02.04.2018), viculy (04.09.2018), буссоница (27.03.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (12.03.2017), Валентина М (14.03.2017), ВИОЛA (12.03.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (13.03.2017), Гульниза (26.03.2017), Добронрава (17.03.2019), ИяНаталия (12.03.2017), Ладога (12.03.2017), Лариса Антонова (12.03.2017), Лариса12 (29.03.2018), Лючия (25.04.2018), Мармондик (12.03.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (12.03.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (23.03.2017), Наташа5374 (04.04.2017), Олег Лекарь (24.06.2017), Ольга Сара (27.03.2017), Ригина (10.04.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (12.03.2017), татуся (12.03.2017), Удомля (12.03.2017), Урдомчанка (12.03.2017), Фа-Соль (09.05.2022), эллона (12.03.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (12.03.2017), ЮЛилиана (12.03.2017)

----------


## mia10

Лена, большое спасибо за ваше творчество!   [img]http://*********ru/13213545.gif[/img]

----------

Elen2 (12.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Спасибо! такая замечательная песенка! Думаю деткам понравиться!


учу уже ,детям очень нравится.

----------


## Elen2

*Игра -угадайка "Весенние звуки"* 
*Игра -угадайка "Звуки весны"*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anisoara (12.03.2017), dzvinochok (15.07.2017), elen82 (12.03.2017), Elenochka G. (03.02.2019), fatinija (19.03.2017), forel (12.03.2017), fotinia s (28.11.2019), Irina55 (12.03.2017), ivano (15.03.2017), Janna156 (18.03.2017), jarinka (12.03.2017), kri (24.07.2019), larisakoly (12.03.2017), linker_59 (14.04.2019), luisa (15.10.2017), MAGIC (12.03.2017), maryana (01.08.2017), mila110153 (12.03.2017), natali64 (22.08.2017), natalia1508 (15.03.2017), oksana888 (07.08.2017), poi2 (04.09.2019), stranikira (23.03.2017), strelka_64 (12.03.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (18.03.2017), Tetiana t (06.09.2019), vetlost (02.04.2018), viculy (04.09.2018), vils77 (24.03.2021), vishulaev (12.03.2017), yanik76 (14.03.2017), буссоница (12.03.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (12.03.2017), ВалерияВ (05.02.2018), Валиулина Ирина (13.03.2017), ВИОЛA (19.03.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (14.03.2017), Галин04ка (12.03.2017), Гульниза (26.03.2017), Добронрава (17.03.2019), зулико (13.03.2017), Инна Корепанова (12.03.2017), ИяНаталия (13.03.2017), КолЯна (29.01.2019), кэт радистка (13.03.2017), Ладога (18.03.2017), Марина ан (12.03.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (12.03.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (23.03.2017), Наташа5374 (01.07.2017), Олег Лекарь (24.06.2017), Ольга Сара (12.03.2017), опал1 (13.03.2017), Полечка (16.03.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (15.03.2017), Раиса2001 (12.03.2017), Ригина (10.04.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (25.03.2017), татуся (12.03.2017), Тиса (12.03.2017), Урдомчанка (12.03.2017), Шевячок (13.03.2017), эллона (12.03.2017), ЮЛилиана (10.04.2017)

----------


## elen82

Спасибо, Ленусь. Я как раз искала, во что бы поиграть с малявами.

----------

Elen2 (12.03.2017), mila110153 (12.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

в прошлом году написала  слова на вальс Долинский,назвала "Звездный вальс"  для выпускного.

Лизонька его великолепно напела, а Оля сделала красивое видео.
* "Звездный вальс"*

_сл. Кислициной Е.В., муз. Долинский, перевод на украинский язык Татьяна Талант-Будюк
озвучила Лиза Нагорная
видео  Оля Беляева_


*в папке текст, русский и украинский плюс*



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aniram23 (17.03.2017), berryX (18.04.2017), dasha_bene (16.03.2017), diak (15.03.2017), Elena22 (31.03.2020), Elenochka G. (03.02.2019), fatinija (19.03.2017), fotinia s (28.11.2019), galy-a (16.03.2017), Irina55 (15.03.2017), Izmail96 (09.08.2018), Janna156 (17.03.2017), jarinka (15.03.2017), julchonoc (15.03.2017), kri (24.07.2019), Lapsik 061 (15.03.2017), larisakoly (18.03.2017), Lena-marsel2010 (29.04.2017), leonora_ (15.03.2017), lolu66 (15.03.2017), luisa (15.10.2017), m-diana-2007 (17.03.2017), maryana (01.08.2017), MLV (15.03.2017), muzrukv (19.03.2018), na4a (16.03.2017), nastiabar (29.03.2017), Nata S (15.03.2017), natalia1508 (15.03.2017), Nataliyberezin (18.03.2017), Natalya52 (26.01.2019), Nich Tanya (05.04.2017), Note (16.03.2017), oksana888 (07.08.2017), Oksyyy (15.03.2017), Olga Beliaeva (15.03.2017), orlova (16.03.2017), Qie (15.03.2017), Rita03 (11.08.2017), solnet (15.03.2017), stranikira (23.03.2017), strelka_64 (15.03.2017), svetik kumurgi (03.02.2020), tanni (10.01.2019), Tatti (16.03.2017), Tetiana t (06.09.2019), ttanya (15.03.2017), vetlost (02.04.2018), yu-k-a (06.04.2017), Алена43 (06.04.2017), Алинкаа (15.03.2017), Антонина26 (15.03.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (15.03.2017), Валентина Андреева (30.03.2017), ВалерияВ (26.03.2017), Валиулина Ирина (15.03.2017), Венерочка (18.03.2017), ВИОЛA (19.03.2017), Галин04ка (15.03.2017), герана (21.03.2017), говорушка (22.03.2017), Гульниза (26.03.2017), гунька (15.03.2017), Дивинская Мила (15.03.2017), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Драгметал (21.07.2018), елена михайловна (25.03.2018), Елена Эрнст (15.03.2017), Инна Корепанова (18.03.2017), Иннокентьевна (20.03.2017), Ира79 (15.03.2017), катя 98 (15.03.2017), квіточка (15.03.2017), КолЯна (29.01.2019), кэт радистка (15.03.2017), Лариса12 (15.03.2017), лариса61 (22.03.2017), лида-1410 (15.03.2017), Лильчик (16.03.2017), Ллорхен (15.03.2017), Лорис (15.03.2017), любовь77 (28.04.2017), Лючия (25.04.2018), МарСух (27.05.2018), Милашка Осенняя (22.03.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (15.03.2017), Ніка (16.03.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (15.03.2017), Ната25 (05.04.2017), Ната_ли (11.06.2019), Наталка - музыкалка (23.03.2017), натела (17.03.2017), нинчик (15.03.2017), Озма (15.03.2017), Олег Лекарь (16.03.2017), Олена911 (15.03.2017), Оленка ххх (15.03.2017), Паганини (17.03.2017), Полечка (16.03.2017), Пономарёва Александра (05.08.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (15.03.2017), Пуховик (19.03.2018), Римма1961 (27.03.2017), ромаша (30.03.2018), Рыбка (20.03.2017), Світланочка (15.03.2017), талант (15.03.2017), Тамара 379 (15.03.2017), Туся (25.03.2018), Фа-Соль (09.05.2022), Эдита (21.04.2017), эйприл (22.04.2019), эллона (15.03.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (15.03.2017), ЮЛилиана (10.04.2017), Ярик (05.04.2017)

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Очень трогательно! Девочки, большое спасибо за ваш союз!!!

----------

Elen2 (15.03.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Танец с мамами ,постановка  Лилии Польской(это мой хореограф в ДК была) ,нарезка и идея танца  моя.

----------

Janna156 (17.03.2017), larisakoly (18.03.2017), nastiabar (29.03.2017), Nata S (15.03.2017), Natalya52 (26.01.2019), poi2 (04.09.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.07.2018), Ushnata (23.05.2017), Валентина Андреева (30.03.2017), Гульниза (26.03.2017), Инна Корепанова (18.03.2017), Ната_ли (11.06.2019), ПТАШЕЧКА (15.03.2017)

----------


## lukshurik

Спасибо, Вам! Очень нравиться Ваше творчество. А мои малыши получают не просто весёлые минутки, а часы замечательной музыки. Спасибо!

----------


## Elen2

*"Звездный вальс "*
_сл. Кислицина Е.В-elen2 .,муз. А. Долинский
видео Оленька Беляева
исп.Лизонька Нагорная_
Демо на русском языке



Демона украинском языке



Видео танца  муз руководителя Натальи Михайловны Резник


*Есть  +/- ,текст  на русском и украинском  языках.*

----------

camilla (04.09.2019), chirinka (24.04.2019), dzvinochok (31.03.2018), echeva (25.06.2018), gali (16.06.2018), Irina V (31.03.2018), kri (24.07.2019), krinka (17.03.2019), lenik (20.04.2018), linker_59 (06.10.2019), lolu66 (14.07.2018), m-diana-2007 (05.04.2018), marina-ur (07.04.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Natallive (31.03.2018), Oksana D. (13.10.2018), Olga 58 (02.04.2018), Olga Beliaeva (14.04.2018), SeverynkaIrina (25.12.2018), Shef_05 (23.04.2018), sima (01.04.2018), sunia67 (07.06.2018), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (11.04.2018), svetik kumurgi (03.02.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.07.2018), ULIANCHIK (30.06.2018), verazalit (28.10.2018), vetlost (02.04.2018), Борковская Н (14.09.2019), Валентина Андреева (28.05.2018), ВалерияВ (19.04.2018), Драгметал (21.07.2018), Дюймовочка (02.04.2018), елена1234 (11.03.2019), ИннаНичога (13.05.2018), лариса61 (22.04.2018), Лильчик (08.04.2018), Лорис (31.03.2018), Лючия (02.09.2018), Несси (12.03.2019), Оксинья (23.04.2018), Олюр (25.06.2018), Пономарёва Александра (08.04.2018), Ремзия (14.03.2019), Римма1961 (12.03.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (31.03.2018), Шпить Светлана (08.04.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Оркестр в детском саду* "Знакомство с музыкальными инструментами" ,малыши от 2 до 3-х лет*



*распевание "Наш Щенок"*.те же самые малыши.

----------

divaone (01.09.2019), lenik (20.04.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Olga Beliaeva (14.04.2018), SeverynkaIrina (25.12.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.07.2018), Tetiana t (06.09.2019), Алена43 (14.11.2018), Драгметал (14.04.2018), лариса61 (22.04.2018), о-ля-ля (14.04.2018), Олюр (25.06.2018)

----------


## Мармондик

> *Перевод на русский язык Кислицина Е.В* 
> 
> Отдавали вы нам тепло и дарили свою любовь. 
> А когда было тяжело, вы жалели нас вновь и вновь. 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> *Вариант для воспитателей:*
> 
> Поют воспитатели: 
> ...


Спасибо за идею

----------

Elen2 (01.07.2018), marina-ur (07.04.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), на.та.ли. (07.06.2018), Олюр (25.06.2018)

----------


## Elen2

по просьбе в личку
*
"Что ты мне подаришь лето?"* сл. Кислициной Е.В,муз. Злотника, исполняет Татьяна Будюк -Талант


https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5391416

*Песенка-зарядка "Солнечная песенка" * сл. Кислициной Е.В,исп. Оля Талант


https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5234375

*"Лето-жаркая пора"* сл. Кислициной Е.В  муз. А. Пинегина ,исп. Ксения Вдовиченко


https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5204541
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5201513

*"Летний хоровод "*  сл Кислициной Е.В  для самых маленьких
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5203447

----------

divaone (01.09.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), SeverynkaIrina (25.12.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.07.2018), Tetiana t (06.09.2019), говорушка (08.06.2018), Драгметал (07.06.2018), Елена Медведь (07.03.2019), ИннаНичога (06.06.2018), на.та.ли. (07.06.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (08.06.2018), о-ля-ля (06.06.2018), Олюр (25.06.2018), Парина (30.06.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (25.06.2018), Татиана 65 (08.06.2018), ЮЛилиана (25.06.2018)

----------


## на.та.ли.

Леночка, чудесный "Летний хоровод", спасибо.

----------

Elen2 (08.06.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, чудесный "Летний хоровод", спасибо.


Ой,Наташенька,он такой старенький,еще на заре моей молодости написан.

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (19.07.2018)

----------


## Elen2

[QUOTE=mochalova19]Леночка, привет дорогая! Будь добра, когда позволит время, переведи, пожалуйста, эти замечательные песни на русский. 
QUOTE]
Эту песню, я перевела еще в 2007 году

*Прощання з іграшками*
_сл. и муз. Натальи Рубальской,так написано в нотах._
_перевод на русский язык Кислицина Е.В_
Плюс 


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



минус  


**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**






**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Alena Stenkovay (25.06.2018), andrea (04.09.2018), camilla (04.09.2019), Danon (16.10.2019), elis673 (10.01.2019), fotinia s (28.11.2019), ina (25.06.2018), Irina delfin412 (14.07.2019), jkmuif (30.07.2018), kefirr (16.11.2019), kri (24.07.2019), krinka (17.03.2019), lenik (26.06.2018), linker_59 (06.10.2019), lolu66 (29.06.2018), LoraVerba (24.08.2019), luisa (03.10.2018), maksun79 (12.03.2019), marina-moroz (03.10.2018), mila110153 (25.06.2018), MLV (25.06.2018), mochalova19 (25.06.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (28.11.2021), novgortom (25.06.2018), Olga123 (06.07.2020), qwertyui (18.03.2019), Rita03 (21.07.2018), Rosinka1985 (03.10.2018), SeverynkaIrina (25.12.2018), stranikira (10.01.2019), tanni (10.01.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.07.2018), Ushnata (15.07.2019), verazalit (05.11.2018), vetlost (04.11.2018), viculy (04.09.2018), Zhanochka14 (08.04.2019), Алена43 (14.11.2018), Арина42 (23.03.2020), Борковская Н (14.09.2019), буссоница (25.06.2018), ва.лен.ти.н. (25.06.2018), Валентина Андреева (25.06.2018), ВалерияВ (19.08.2018), ВИОЛA (06.04.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.06.2018), восьмушка (02.04.2019), Добронрава (17.03.2019), ИннаНичога (25.06.2018), Ирина Ивановна (13.04.2019), Ирина-23 (05.04.2019), Ирина-Ирен (26.06.2018), ИяНаталия (25.06.2018), Ледок (10.08.2018), Лильчик (01.07.2018), Лорис (25.06.2018), маина ивановна (20.07.2018), Марахотина (25.06.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (25.06.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (19.03.2019), Оленка ххх (15.07.2018), Ольгадайченко (03.09.2018), Парина (30.06.2018), Пономарёва Александра (25.06.2018), ПТАШЕЧКА (01.07.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (25.06.2018), Татиана 65 (25.06.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.06.2018), эллона (25.06.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (25.06.2018), Юличка М. (06.09.2018)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

Леночка, спасибо большое! Очень бережно сложила в папочку "выпуск 2019". А ерунду я там не держу! Все только самое лучшее!

----------

Elen2 (29.06.2018), Олюр (25.06.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, спасибо большое! Очень бережно сложила в папочку "выпуск 2019". А ерунду я там не держу! Все только самое лучшее!


Аллочка,солнышко наше,спасибо за добрые слова. :Tender:

----------


## Elen2

*Продолжаю выполнять  просьбу  Людочки Мочаловой ,перевести песни.Нашла минус  к ней.Отличная песенка про детский сад для средней группы или для  слабой старшей.Правда украинки сказали ,что русский текст   существует,но искать не стала.*
*Архив + и - песни *  

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*
 песня  "Что такое детский сад?"* 
_Слова: Вікторія Гвоздій	Музика: Вікторія Гвоздій_



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




Приспів.
Поділитись сторінкою: http://www.pisni.org.ua/songs/2284616.html

Русский текст 
*Что такое детский сад?*
_Перевод на русский язык  Кислицина Е.В.
Музика: Виктори я Гвоздий_


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

annapenko (09.02.2020), annkir (12.08.2019), camilla (04.09.2019), divaone (01.09.2019), elis673 (06.03.2020), fotinia s (28.11.2019), ina (01.07.2018), ivano (30.06.2018), jarinka (30.06.2018), Karamel (30.06.2018), kefirr (16.11.2019), kri (24.07.2019), krinka (06.01.2019), lenik (27.08.2018), linker_59 (06.10.2019), luisa (03.10.2018), lyalya67 (07.04.2022), m-diana-2007 (15.03.2019), maksun79 (19.03.2019), marih (30.06.2018), mila110153 (30.06.2018), MLV (30.06.2018), mochalova19 (30.06.2018), moderm (08.04.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Nata S (01.07.2018), nataliua.sm (07.01.2019), Natasha77 (12.10.2021), novgortom (30.06.2018), qwertyui (21.03.2019), SeverynkaIrina (25.12.2018), Simpatia59 (24.08.2019), svetik kumurgi (03.02.2020), tanni (10.01.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.07.2018), Valesy (08.09.2020), verazalit (05.11.2018), vetlost (09.09.2018), vishulaev (30.06.2018), Zhanochka14 (08.04.2019), Алена43 (12.11.2018), Анна1981 (25.03.2019), Арина42 (23.03.2020), Борковская Н (14.09.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (30.06.2018), ВалерияВ (19.08.2018), ВИОЛA (06.04.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (30.06.2018), гулуса (06.09.2018), Добронрава (17.03.2019), ИннаНичога (30.06.2018), Ирина-Ирен (30.06.2018), ИяНаталия (01.07.2018), катя 98 (05.07.2018), краля (02.10.2019), Ладога (09.07.2018), Лариса Антонова (30.06.2018), Лорис (30.06.2018), Маинька (30.06.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (19.03.2019), Оленка ххх (30.06.2018), Ольга Сара (30.06.2018), Олюр (01.07.2018), Парина (09.09.2018), Полечка (09.08.2018), Ригина (11.04.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (30.06.2018), Татиана 65 (01.07.2018), татуся (24.02.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (30.06.2018), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (30.04.2019), эллона (30.06.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (30.06.2018), ЮЛилиана (01.07.2018), Юличка М. (06.09.2018), Юлия1977 (13.11.2022)

----------


## Elen2

> Продолжаю выполнять просьбу Людочки  ,перевести песни.Нашла минус к ней.Отличная песенка про детский сад для средней группы или для слабой старшей.Правда украинки сказали ,что русский текст существует,но искать не стала.
> Архив + и - песни


Людочка, а это  русская песня  ,ее просто кто-то на украинский перевел и записал для себя. * Это + на укр . языке* ,а ты ее в новой аранжировке не узнала   https://yadi.sk/d/SR580hTr3YdnC7
*а вот она же на русском языке* https://yadi.sk/d/qaYhPML93YdnLX  исп. Ольга Зарубина
*и минус* http://x-minus.me/track/41798/мир-вам-люди
*ноты песни*  https://yadi.sk/i/pA6xWILJ3Ydnm5
сл. Пляцковского. Просто она очень старенькая.
Текст песни* «Мир вам, люди»*[url]  


_Слова - Б. Савельев
Музыка - М. Пляцковский_

Для всех заря, что вновь зажглась,
Для всех ребенка смех.
И эта песня родилась
Для всех, для всех, для всех.

Мир всему, что живет по законам доброты,
Мир тому, кто поет песню дружбы и мечты!
Мир полям и лугам, где ромашки расцвели.
Мир траве в жемчугах. 
Мир вам, люди всей Земли!
Для всех цвет неба голубой,
Для всех сверканье рек.
Пусть будет счастлив день любой
Для всех, для всех, для всех.

Мир всему, что живет по законам доброты,
Мир тому, кто поет песню дружбы и мечты!
Мир полям и лугам, где ромашки расцвели.
Мир траве в жемчугах. 
Мир вам, люди всей Земли!
Для всех горит огонь рябин,
Для всех и дождь, и снег.
И этот мир всего один
Для всех, для всех, для всех.

Мир всему, что живет по законам доброты,
Мир тому, кто поет песню дружбы и мечты!
Мир полям и лугам, где ромашки расцвели.
Мир траве в жемчугах. 
Мир вам, люди всей Земли!

----------

dzvinochok (01.07.2018), krinka (17.03.2019), lalanya (30.08.2018), larisakoly (04.07.2018), mochalova19 (01.07.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Nata S (01.07.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.07.2018), verazalit (05.11.2018), Ирина Ивановна (02.07.2018), Олюр (01.07.2018), Пономарёва Александра (01.07.2018), Саби (10.10.2018), Татиана 65 (01.07.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (01.07.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Людочка,ты попросила перевести * песню "Розмалюю писанку".*
Ноты 
Розмалюю писанку, розмалюю, 
Коника гривастого намалюю. 
Розмалюю писанку, розмалюю, 
Соловейка любчика намалюю. 

Писанка, писанка 
веселковий цвіт. 
Писанка, писанка 
мій дитячий світ. 
Писанка, писанка 
веселковий цвіт. 
Писанка, писанка 
мій дитячий світ. 

Розмалюю писанку, розмалюю, 
Різьблену сопілочку намалюю. 
А моя сопілочка буде грати, 
Буде коник весело танцювати. 

Если честно,твой вариант песенки,уже обработка
.Это тоже очень старая песенка* я ее пою до сих пор в таком варианте.* сл. В Чередниченко,муз. Кравчука


*Вот к ней минусовка*  


Людочка,я застряла на слове ПИСАНКА,почему-то считаю,что это слово не переводится.сегодня поспрашиваю у девочек.УЖЕ СПРОСИЛА,девчонки смеются над вариантом  первой строчки:
Я яйцо пасхальное разрисую  и коня гривастого нарисую...... :Taunt: 

 Но вот ,что пишет инет.
*Славянская писанка*
Пасхальные, расписанные красками яйца так и назывались - писанками. Слово это имеет и второе значение. Писанка (на санскрите "писанга") означает "красивый, яркий". Представляете, из какой глубины веков идет этот обычай? Яйца красили по всей Руси. Наиболее красивые писанки делали в южных областях, на нынешней Украине. Сам процесс росписи писанки раньше считался магическим обрядовым действием. 
Писанки на Руси никогда не делали для себя, а только для подарка. Если учесть, сколько родных было в те времена у человека и как тесно люди общались между собой, то росписью яиц иногда занималась вся семья, только бы никого не забыть, не обидеть. Даря писанку, человек как бы говорил: вот, я желаю тебе счастья и здоровья. Были и мастера росписи по яйцам, назывались они писанкарями и имели свои секреты. Ведь научиться расписывать яйца так, чтобы люди ахали, не так уж и просто. Так что секреты берегли. 
_Писанки — не единственный вид магических яиц, распространенный на Украине. Есть еще одна разновидность, называемая «крашенки». Эти яйца варили вкрутую, красили в какой-либо цвет и торжественно съедали на рассвете пасхального воскресенья. Название «крашенки» происходит от слова «красить», а «писанки» — от слова «писать»_ 



*  мОЙ ВОПРОС: Переводить со словом  ПИСАНКА?*

----------

irinasher (22.07.2018), kievkids (04.09.2018), mochalova19 (01.07.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), muzrukv (28.11.2021), SeverynkaIrina (25.12.2018), Tetiana t (06.09.2019), Елена Медведь (07.03.2019), Парина (01.07.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

> мОЙ ВОПРОС: Переводить со словом ПИСАНКА?


Леночка, не переводи. Почитала доводы. Правда, яйцо смешно получается... Но, мелодия очень красивая.

----------

Elen2 (04.07.2018), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, не переводи.


Поняла.

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна, сколько нужно сообщений, чтобы открылись ваши?


Нужно научиться говорить: СПАСИБО

----------

dzvinochok (23.08.2019), Irina Sirin (22.08.2019), katerina - muz (07.10.2019), larisakoly (04.09.2019), mria67mria67 (27.11.2020), OksanaOks (30.08.2019), Tetiana t (06.09.2019), НаташаСокол (27.08.2019), Серебрина (04.10.2020), Цветик (28.08.2019)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (23.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Елена Владимировна, сколько нужно сообщений, чтобы открылись ваши?


в левом,нижнем углу   СПАСИБО НАЖМИТЕ.

----------

katerina - muz (07.10.2019), larisakoly (04.09.2019), Галина Игоревна (17.09.2019), Галина Сергиенко (02.09.2019), Елена Медведь (06.09.2019), НаташаСокол (27.08.2019), Натка14 (26.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Оленька Беляева  сделала видео  на песню СНОВА ОСЕНЬ*



*Я попросила ее сделать видео из акварелей известного художника Roland Palmaerts*

----------

dzvinochok (25.08.2019), elis673 (08.08.2020), Eva 59 (29.08.2019), gali (01.09.2019), girei.liusjena (25.08.2019), IrenIren (06.10.2019), Irina Sirin (27.08.2019), ivano (25.08.2019), jarinka (24.08.2019), kapuchinca (10.10.2019), kri (24.08.2019), larisakoly (26.08.2019), Lena22 (25.08.2019), lenik (29.08.2019), lenok66 (11.09.2019), maksun79 (04.09.2019), mishel61 (17.09.2019), mochalova19 (22.10.2021), mria67mria67 (10.10.2020), Natuly (01.09.2019), novgortom (24.08.2019), Olga Beliaeva (25.08.2019), Olga123 (31.08.2019), Simpatia59 (24.08.2019), Ssvetochka (12.09.2019), sunia67 (30.09.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.08.2019), Tetiana t (06.09.2019), valush (24.08.2019), verazalit (25.08.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), vils77 (06.10.2019), Алена43 (24.08.2019), ВесСнушка (24.08.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.08.2019), ДМШ27 (18.09.2019), Елена Медведь (06.09.2019), зулико (25.08.2019), Лариса Антонова (25.08.2019), ЛисИра (07.10.2019), людмила-45 (26.08.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (27.08.2019), НаташаСокол (27.08.2019), Натка14 (26.08.2019), о-ля-ля (24.08.2019), Ольгадайченко (26.08.2019), Раиса2001 (24.08.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (24.08.2019), Цветик (28.08.2019), чайка61 (25.08.2019), эллона (24.08.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (24.08.2019), Юли-Юлия (16.09.2019)

----------


## Светик-Светлана

> *Оленька Беляева  сделала видео  на песню СНОВА ОСЕНЬ*


Елена, очень красивая и нежная песня, спасибо Вам и Оле Беляевой за прекрасное видео! :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (24.08.2019), Irina Sirin (27.08.2019), larisakoly (26.08.2019), Olga Beliaeva (25.08.2019), Tetiana t (06.09.2019), БАЛДЖИ (27.08.2019), Галина Сергиенко (02.09.2019), НаташаСокол (27.08.2019), Татиана 65 (24.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Песня ЛИСТИКИ ОСЕННИЕ* ДЛЯ МАЛЫШЕК

_Сл и муз Кислициной Е.В ,аранж. Т.И. Будюк,исп. Ю. Нагорная_



*Девочки,а сейчас видно видео?*

----------

baranova n (27.08.2019), chirinka (25.08.2019), divaone (01.09.2019), dzvinochok (25.08.2019), elis673 (08.08.2020), Eva 59 (29.08.2019), gali (01.09.2019), IrenIren (06.10.2019), Irina Sirin (24.08.2019), Irina55 (24.08.2019), Irina61 (25.08.2019), irinasher (08.09.2019), irusa (09.09.2019), ivano (25.08.2019), jarinka (24.08.2019), Karamel (24.08.2019), kri (24.08.2019), krinka (25.08.2019), larisakoly (26.08.2019), Lena22 (25.08.2019), lenok66 (11.09.2019), linker_59 (06.10.2019), maksun79 (04.09.2019), mochalova19 (24.08.2019), mria67mria67 (10.10.2020), nastiabar (08.11.2019), Nich Tanya (15.09.2019), NikTanechka (24.08.2019), Olga Beliaeva (25.08.2019), Olga123 (31.08.2019), poi2 (04.09.2019), s.grek (06.09.2019), Simpatia59 (24.08.2019), sunia67 (30.09.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.08.2019), Tetiana t (06.09.2019), valush (24.08.2019), verazalit (25.08.2019), vetlost (06.10.2019), vils77 (06.10.2019), Алена43 (24.08.2019), БАЛДЖИ (27.08.2019), ва.лен.ти.н. (24.08.2019), ВесСнушка (24.08.2019), ВИОЛА ОЗ (25.08.2019), ДМШ27 (18.09.2019), елена1234 (25.08.2020), замбурская (25.08.2019), Ирина-23 (25.08.2019), Ладога (25.08.2019), Лариса Антонова (25.08.2019), лариса61 (25.08.2019), Марина Сухарева (02.10.2019), НаташаСокол (27.08.2019), Натка14 (26.08.2019), нонна (05.10.2019), о-ля-ля (24.08.2019), Раиса2001 (07.10.2019), Сиргеенко (10.11.2019), Татиана 65 (24.08.2019), Цветик (28.08.2019), чайка61 (25.08.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (25.08.2019), Юли-Юлия (16.09.2019)

----------


## ВесСнушка

Леночка. Спасибо за прекрасные видео. Это такая подмога. И просто красиво, для души.

----------

Elen2 (24.08.2019)

----------


## эллона

> Я попросила ее сделать видео из акварелей известного художника Roland Palmaerts


Леночка, очень душевный и красивый клип получился, спасибо.




> Песня ЛИСТИКИ ОСЕННИЕ ДЛЯ МАЛЫШЕК


Спасибо, песенка классная. :Ok:

----------

Elen2 (24.08.2019), Tetiana t (06.09.2019)

----------


## kri

Лишний раз убеждаешься в том, что музработники это творческие люди, которые талантливы во многом.

----------

Elen2 (24.08.2019)

----------


## valush

> Песня ЛИСТИКИ ОСЕННИЕ ДЛЯ МАЛЫШЕК
> 
> Сл и муз Кислициной Е.В ,аранж. Т.И. Будюк,исп. Ю. Нагорная





> Оленька Беляева сделала видео на песню СНОВА ОСЕНЬ


Леночка, СПАСИБО!за новые песни! Замечательные работы команды профессионалов!

----------

Elen2 (24.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка, СПАСИБО!за новые песни! Замечательные работы команды профессионалов!


Спасибо  ,за хорошие отзывы.

----------


## Лариса Антонова

> Оленька Беляева сделала видео на песню СНОВА ОСЕНЬ


Наскольно душевная песня, настолько проникновенное получилось видео. Молодцы!!!!!!




> Песня ЛИСТИКИ ОСЕННИЕ ДЛЯ МАЛЫШЕК


Какая ДЕТСКАЯ песенка получилась! Браво автору и исполнителю!!!

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!! Чудесные песни и клипы.

----------


## Ладога

> Песня ЛИСТИКИ ОСЕННИЕ ДЛЯ МАЛЫШЕК
> 
> Сл и муз Кислициной Е.В ,аранж. Т.И. Будюк,исп. Ю. Нагорная


  Прелесть какая! :Tender:  Спасибо!

----------


## чайка61

> Оленька Беляева сделала видео на песню СНОВА ОСЕНЬ





> Песня ЛИСТИКИ ОСЕННИЕ ДЛЯ МАЛЫШЕК


Леночка, большое спасибо за песенки! Очень нежные! Просто прелесть!

----------


## marina 64

Заглянула в гости! Как же грустно и печально! Столько творческих наработок, столько позитива в каждой строчке! До сих пор не верится! И очерчен, очень, очень жалко! Хороший и светлый человечек была наша Леночка!

----------

nezabudka-8s (29.10.2021), SiOlAn (13.12.2021), tato4ka (29.10.2021), Марахотина (11.10.2021), ОЙКОВ (14.10.2021)

----------


## vika odessa

Замечательная песенка огромное спасибо

а как скачать?

----------


## красавишна

что то ничего нельзя послушать... файлов нет,  извините

----------


## щелковчаночка

Большое Вам спасибо, за прекрасную песенку! С благодарностью - Щелковчаночка

----------

